# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Iran Shuts Down Google, Will Completely Cut Citizens Off the Internet

## sailingaway

http://gizmodo.com/5945862/iran-shut...-from-internet

----------


## moostraks

So they are now going to offer the US another excuse to invade (and tptb were doing so well on their own). Now we can liberate their citizens from internet censorship. Iran usually plays their cards better than this. We all know the only ones who should be allowed to isolate their citizenry from internet evils are the benficent leaders in America. Only they know what is best (for the sake of the children ya know).

----------


## jkr

they h8 us for our internetz?

----------


## ninepointfive

Do Iranians by the majority support their leadership in a war with Israel and the west?

----------


## Petar

Iran is run by a bunch of opium addict Mullahs who like to $#@! little boys. 

I'm pretty sure that the they are corrupt enough to be in on the whole NWO/Armageddon thing.

Oops, did I say that out loud?

----------


## ninepointfive

The biggest reason to shut down the internet would be to stifle coordination of an uprising of sorts.

----------


## sailingaway

> The biggest reason to shut down the internet would be to stifle coordination of an uprising of sorts.


Yeah. The article implies it is also to be able to make internal propoganda more effective, so citizens don't see alternative information.

----------


## ninepointfive

> Yeah. The article implies it is also to be able to make internal propoganda more effective, so citizens don't see alternative information.


Do you have any idea what the Iranian general public thinks of war with Israel and the west?

----------


## kathy88

That's it. They $#@!ed with Google. War time, baby.

----------


## Grubb556

> That's it. They $#@!ed with Google. War time, baby.


Of course every time China $#@!s with Google, the USA does nothing.

----------


## Romulus

> Iran is run by a bunch of opium addict Mullahs who like to $#@! little boys. 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the they are corrupt enough to be in on the whole NWO/Armageddon thing.
> 
> Oops, did I say that out loud?


What sort of things do you keep to yourself? LOL don't answer that.

----------


## squarepusher

So they blocked gmail, or completely cut off the internet?  The article states both, but they seem to contradict eachother.

----------


## Zippyjuan

They are blocking Google for now and are setting up plans for their own "internet"- disconected from the rest of the web.  Article says that might be ready as soon as 2013.  Iran has a very highly educated young population who like the West and rest of the world- they will find ways around it if they can.




> This time they are planning to take everyone off the grid and into their own government-controlled corral. People are not longer going to be able to use virtual private networks to bypass governmental censorship and access information freely.
> 
> The deputy communications and technology minister Ali Hakim-Javadi says the operation is already under way: "In recent days, all governmental agencies and offices... have been connected to the national information network."
> 
> *Officially, every Iranian will be in this cage by March 2013 but the government has not announced yet when they will effectively shut down access to the internet*.

----------


## Brent Pierce

Google declined to remove "The Innocence of Muslims" from Youtube after at the Obama Whitehouse suggested they do so. It wouldn't be surprised if Iran used that Youtube clip as an excuse. However, I bet the real motivation is probably more along the lines of preventing CIA instigated revolts and rebellions.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Sounds like Washington DC has been trading with IRAN...  Implementing Obama's "Kill Switch" and DHS Zionut Cyber-terrorist SOPA/PIPA/CISPA 1984 bills.




> The biggest reason to shut down the internet would be to stifle coordination of an uprising of sorts.





> Yeah. The article implies it is also to be able to make internal propoganda more effective, so citizens don't see alternative information.





> Of course every time China $#@!s with Google, the USA does nothing.

----------


## squarepusher

I will believe it when I see it, for a country like Iran to compltely shut itself off the internet.

----------


## jbauer

> That's it. They $#@!ed with Google. War time, baby.


Naa, we're going to have to do several months if not years of government studying to see what the effective profit or loss was to google.  Then after we've spent many millions if not billions on reports that are BS we'll then spend Trillions bombing inocent citizens.

----------


## BlackTerrel

That whole $#@!ty "innocence of Muslims" movie worked well for the people in iran who wanted to shut down the internet didn't it?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> I will believe it when I see it, for a country like Iran to compltely shut itself off the internet.


 Ever heard of North Korea?

----------


## cindy25

Iran and North Korea are completely different. North Korea has always been totally controlled by the Kim dynasty. they really believe in their dear leaders. but Iran has a vibrant educated middle class.  if you look at old videos of pre-1979 Iran it looks not much different from pre-1979 California. at some point they will revolt and take off the burka

----------


## Occam's Banana

> However, I bet the real motivation is probably more along the lines of preventing CIA instigated revolts and rebellions.


Or false flags: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...KS-Wall-Street

----------


## Indy Vidual

Now they cannot see our _intense efforts_ to stop the war.

----------


## BlackTerrel

Iran has been trying to shut down YouTube and Google for a while.  Then this $#@!ty 14 minute "movie" comes out, then Iran says "public demand" forces them to shut dwn these websites.  Seems convenient.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/24/world/...tml?hpt=hp_bn5




> Tehran, Iran (CNN) -- Iran blocked YouTube and its owner Google over the weekend because of an inflammatory movie trailer about the Prophet Mohammed that has infuriated Muslims in many countries around the world.
> 
> The sites were blocked "because of public demand," Iran's semiofficial Mehr news agency said Monday.
> 
> "Google and YouTube continued to carry the film clip that insulted our people's sacred beliefs," the agency said, citing an unnamed source in Iran's Internet Authority....
> 
> ...Kamran Saghafi, of the High Council for the Internet in Iran, warned Iranians not to try to access the sites.
> 
> "Internet users must voluntarily stop using those services and must not even try getting connected, even if it is just to see if they can succeed," Mehr quoted him as saying.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Have you maybe thought of the idea that Iranian government is being hacked and needed to stop it somehow? Im sure they are being hacked because our gov is allover their turf and in their airspace.

----------


## AGRP

We need to liberate these poor poor people!

----------


## presence

> *However, I bet the real motivation is probably more along the lines of preventing CIA instigated revolts and rebellions*.


^^^^

You know middle east events are mired in fog of psyop soft war right now.

----------


## Carson

Sure are a lot of bull $#@! stories about Iran right now.



I don't blame him for trying to clamp down on some of the incoming attacks.

----------


## amy31416

> We need to liberate these poor poor people!


With drones and Marines! It worked before--right?

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Have you maybe thought of the idea that Iranian government is being hacked and needed to stop it somehow? Im sure they are being hacked because our gov is allover their turf and in their airspace.


By YouTube?  Even they admit that they are shutting the site down because this video insulted the prophet.

What does it take for liberty minded folk to support censorship and a government shutting down the internet.  I get that they may not be as bad as neo-cons say but damn they're not God either.  Some things they do can be criticized.  We don't need to make excuses when they shut down websites or imprison people for changing religions.

You can oppose war without putting these people on a pedestal.

----------


## BlackTerrel

> Sure are a lot of bull $#@! stories about Iran right now.
> 
> I don't blame him for trying to clamp down on some of the incoming attacks.


Yes why blame them for shutting down websites they don't like?

What would you call people who would support the US government shutting down websites?

----------

